# اخر التطورات في مجال هندسة الاتصالات المتكاملة و الاتصال عبر الانترنت



## shatobr (25 فبراير 2010)

الي مهندسي الاتصالات المحترفين و طلبة الهندسة الذين يريدون معرفة أخر التطورات في مجال هندسة الاتصالات المتكاملة اضع بين ايديكم هذه المدونة باللغة العربية التي تحتوي علي مواضيع متخصصة في هندسة الاتصالات و الاتصال عبر الانترنت و الي اين تتجة هذه التكنولوجيا .. وبعد انا مستعد للاجابة عن استفساراتكم في هذا المجال 
http://shatob.blogspot.com/


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (8 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي وان شاء الله التقدم والتميز واثراء المنتدى بكل ماهو جديد


----------



## وليد الموسطي (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع

تقبل مروري


----------



## mrinimed (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## slmanfageeri (12 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## amros1 (12 مارس 2010)

Mashkooor akhoy


----------



## المهندس الأول. (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الجهود
انا اصلا بدرس هندسة تكنلوجيا الإتصالات
وهي ممتعة جدا 
سنة ثانية


----------



## Ghost lo2a (18 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssss


----------



## abd_alkaraim (24 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## nn_alsaadi2 (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## angel2009 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## za-za (4 مايو 2010)

55


----------

